# Gift Ideas For Men



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Gift Ideas For Men



Tony Reid said:


> I was thinking, it might be a nice time to start up a few threads on gift ideas for Christmas
> and let users post links to where products are currently on special offer/discounted.


The following posts contain unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk 
or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Gift Ideas For Men​


----------



## nomadcelt (Nov 21, 2007)

For something a bit different, all members of FF (or their OH) can get a 30% Discount on a Survival Course at: http://www.landrock-training.com

Discount available if quoting username when applying on the Contacts page at the website.

Nomadcelt

/links


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

i think this thread will b fab  

Im getting my db an ipod, if u buy them frm the apple website, you can have them engraved for free and free delivery, and gift box is £3.00!

hope to hear every1 elses ideas x x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

They are great arent they, i didnt even knw they could b engraved til i went on the apple website. Hope my db is like ur dh and loves it x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I got my DH an Ipod nano a few years back now, his 1st response was what do I want one of these for,
he then proceed to get me to load all his music on it and now he uses it every day lol


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

My dh has decided he wants a bike after we ordered C one for Xmas. So, I've told everyone to get him halfords vouchers!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm getting him a Garmin 310XT watch/ heart rate monitor.  I can also snaffle it for the swimming pool   Lucky his birthday is also Dec so I can split it over both as it's quite expensive.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hubby is 50 on 15th December and I've bought him a newspaper from the day he was born and some personalised number plates for his car.  For Christmas he is getting a helicopter flying lesson and a personalised bottle of single malt.  Hope he is happy with that little lot!


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

gosh you're all so extravagant! my dp is only getting a computer game


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

That sounds great Pickle.  I've already started saving up for DH's 40th and the watch he wants.
Kandykane - you've got a priceless present on board for him and you.  Good luck with the pregnancy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

kandykane said:


> gosh you're all so extravagant! my dp is only getting a computer game


I agree, mines getting nothing at the moment! could be socks and new slippers at this rate lol


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi - my dad asked for plant food and socks for his birthday one year - and that is exactly what I gave him!  Gift wrapped miracle grow!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Fantastic Sue!


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

We have bought dh a real ale homebrew starter kit and made some personalized labels from the kiddies. For his 40th i have got him an original hand held video game from the 1980s. Just because as a child his parents could never afford one and he always wanted this particular one. If only i kept my old ones, would have saved a fortune!


----------



## nomadcelt (Nov 21, 2007)

As I mentioned above, you could always get him a Wilderness Survival and Bushcraft course.

I've dropped prices quite considerably but FF members can still receive a 15% discount when quoting their FF name on the Contacts page of the website.

http://www.landrock-training.com.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good thread !!!
I need a £40ish idea for a gift for FIL
x


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

hi
i need an idea for something homemade- food doesn't count.
Dh's birthday coming up...so want to make something for him
can't think of what...any suggetsions wld be welcome....


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

salia- what about a magazine subcription? got db one as a stocking filler  xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Sh13- Oooh, that is a tough one... its a nice idea tho. 


What about a collage (sp?) of pictures? either of hs life or, of u two? 


Or can u buy kits for making things? xx


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

hoping 
i made him a collage last yr
doesn't like reading to magzine subscription also out...
i can get a kit ...wld look into that
thanks


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

LOL! I bought my DH this jumper:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ladies-christmas-santas-reindeer-vintage/dp/B005Z3FOHG/ref=sr_1_1?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1322070171&sr=1-1

...and it's just arrived. I can't WAIT to see his face when he opens it.  I'm going to make him wear it for the whole day.

/links


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Sh13 yes go to hobby craft and see what u can get creative with  good luck- I'd llove to hear what u do xx


Mandy- haha, aww ur dh! no way would my db wear it even if I insisted lol xx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Girls some great ideas here!

just wondered if anyone could help as I want to get my dp a belt so I checked his jeans and they are 42" but I know he buys them a bit big. So I started looking at belts and one size is up to 41" and the next from 42" so which do I buy? I don't want to be insulting and get one way too big


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

ooo tricky, does he have any other belts that might have a size inside?


If u get him a 42 could he always punch another hole in it?


Is the belt for with his jeans? xx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi hoping he only has 1 belt and so wears it all the time, it looks past it now! I was going to measure it but that would mean trying to do it when he is asleep but I know he would wake up if I did and that would ruin the surprise! Maybe I will just have to get a gift receipt so it can go back


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes that sounds like a plan! or measure it when he is having a shower  xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

hoping :) said:


> Yes that sounds like a plan! or measure it when he is having a shower  xx


Ooops! I had to quickly read back to remember what was being discussed there!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

mandy omg that read well does it  ooops xx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

LOL   he might find it amusing if I did!


----------

